# IDVD logo Apple



## fishbird (26 Septembre 2006)

Création d'un DVD sur Idvd: comment retirer le logo apple présent sur le menu?


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais plus o&#249;, mais dans les preferences d'iDVD on peut d&#233;sactiver l'affichage de ce logo (je ne suis pas sur mon Mac pour l'instant)


----------



## jeff3 (27 Septembre 2006)

fishbird a dit:


> Création d'un DVD sur Idvd: comment retirer le logo apple présent sur le menu?


iDVD > Préférences Générales > décocher "Afficher le logo Apple en filigrane"


----------

